# Fit by 2013 show season?



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Well I had my breast reduction in November, I now officially look like I am 8 months pregnant with small boobs. I started off losing weight after the reduction then that blew up in my face. 

Well if I am going to drag my nut case of a mare around a cross country course this spring I need to get back into shape. As of right now I don't even want to sit on my horse as I am scared of falling off. Being over weight with fibromyalgia a fall hurts like a SOB as I am sure we all know.

So my friend who apparently hates me has given me her Insanity Workout kit to try. 60 days of suicide workouts. I just finished the fit test and I suspect its just going to get worse from here lol. 

Anyone tried Insanity? Or better yet, anyone want to join me? I want to pour myself into a pair of white breeches next summer, I want my crash vest to fit me properly and I want to be able to sit trot without looking like a blob of jello bouncing all over the place. So anyone want to join me?


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'd recommend with starting with Jillian Micheals
30 days shred before moving up to Insanity.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Poco1220 said:


> I'd recommend with starting with Jillian Micheals
> 30 days shred before moving up to Insanity.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I thought about it, however I am not in THAT bad of shape. I am a bit over weight but I still have decent cardio and I was able to do all of the exercises in the fit test. I didn't have crazy high reps but I did pretty decent. I have a lot of muscle under the fat. The fat has come from the meds I am on for my fibro and from being sidelined for a few months from an SI injury.

I figure I start out slow and move up. I think I am going to try and stretch it over 80 days vs 60 if I can. Time will tell. If I give up on this I might try the hip hop abs workout.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I haven't done Insanity, but I have done P90x. The idea is the same. The workouts are crazy hard. 

Jillians 30 day shred workouts are great workouts too (certainly not easy) but I would say that they are not as hard as P90x. 

What you need to do is figure out a plan with mini goals. Write it all out. What do you want to accomplish in 1 week? Whether that's working out 4 times, or losing 1 pound, whatever --> write it down. Stick to it. What do you want to accomplish after 60 days? Lose x number of pounds? Fit into a pair of jeans? Whatever, write it down and keep the ultimate goal in mind. 

Remember, no matter what workout you choose to do, your fitness and ability to lose weight is at least *70% due to what you eat.* I could work out for 5 hours every day, but if I had a Big Mac from McDonalds for each meal, I'm not going to be very fit or lose much weight. Both insanity and p90x has eating plans, as does Jillian MIchaels. Again, pick something that you are going to be able to stick with. Eat small meals several times a day. And lots, lots water. And keep your salt intake low.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Insanity is awesome because the goals are made into the program as you do a fit test every other week. I am hoping to stay dedicated to it. I just got engaged Christmas Eve and I want to look good in a wedding dress! lol. Plus my crash vest will fit better and I will just be healthier and feeling better about myself  

And yes I agree diet makes a big difference. I have been on a good diet for awhile now. I slipped up for a bit and started drinking soda again. I have put a halt to that though as its the worse thing for me. Back to water, veggies and no junk food(I don't eat meat).


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Congratulations! I recently got married in June, so that was certainly good motivation to look good in my wedding dress!

Just make sure you ARE getting enough protein, since you don't eat meat. From a body building standpoint (and they are the experts on getting rid of body fat!!), you want to eat approximately 1 gram of protein for every 1 pound you weigh. Yes, that a LOT. I usually supplemented a protein shake every day to help me get my protein needs. Protein is really important for weight loss.


----------



## TheLauren (Aug 26, 2012)

My instructor mentioned a few weeks ago that if I progress in my riding that i should feel confident riding in my first show this spring. Well, that certainly spurred my intentions of losing this weight! I'm not ready for those intense workouts, but I have been going to the gym and taking zumba classes!

I definitely support you in your goal!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

I support you, NBEventer. I have gained back a bit of the weight that I have lost. I really want to lose it and keep it off!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A crazy program is doomed to fail as it's been proven many times. Why aren't you walking? Take your horse with you for company. It will do you both good. it's kinda nice having your horse walking and trotting alongside. Get out and explore the country side. You may not lose weight because you will become more fit and muscle is heavier than fat. A body building coach told me to never step on a scale but to measure 6 places on my body, record it then measure every week.


----------



## Eileen (Aug 25, 2010)

Just don't loose heart only pounds.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

Saddlebag said:


> A crazy program is doomed to fail as it's been proven many times. Why aren't you walking? Take your horse with you for company. It will do you both good. it's kinda nice having your horse walking and trotting alongside. Get out and explore the country side. You may not lose weight because you will become more fit and muscle is heavier than fat. A body building coach told me to never step on a scale but to measure 6 places on my body, record it then measure every week.


This is very true. All these P90x and Insanity are good and well and give you fast results, but typically weight that stays off is weight that is lost gradually. Losing weight quickly has a tendency to boomerang and you gain back what you lost PLUS some. I can't imagine P90x and Insanity is very good for joints either. 

I've heard great things about the new Weight Watchers and I would recommend monitoring your carbs. I lost a solid 10lbs in a month and a half just counting carbs and keeping them below 70g of carbs a day. It's easy... For those of us that don't enjoy carbs. I love pasta, breads, and sweets... Sooo watching carbs is tough  

You can have anything you want, but in moderation. Carbs is a good way to start though, easier than counting carbs, imo.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

My friend has actually been bugging me to start coaching with Team Beachbody... She has a challenge group starting Jan 28th if you are interested in joining just PM me. She's coaching and it's totally free if you have the program already!!


----------

